# Small and compact or miniature paphs



## tdeprat (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am a beginner and was hoping that someone might be able to share with me what some small and compact or miniature paphs might be good for a window sill collection. I looked around for a size guide but didn't find anything like this. Thank you!


----------



## nikv (Jul 20, 2012)

Where do you live? That will make a huge difference in terms of what would be available to you. But for starters, look at helenae, barbigerum, and fowliei.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to STF from NYC. Ross (Paphphreek) is working on small paph lines and I have read of lines of breeding using paph thaianum in taiwan which should come out small.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome, tdeprat. I'd also look at niveum and godfroyae.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 21, 2012)

Welcome! Where do you live? If it is in the US, I can supply you with many smaller growing Paphs, both species and hybrids. Send me a Private Message if you would like to discuss.


----------



## Dido (Jul 21, 2012)

welcome from germany


----------



## tdeprat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey everyone. Thanks! I live in Winston Salem, NC. I think it is zone 7a? I am excited to become a Paph owner.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 22, 2012)

What about Paphiopedilum purpuratum?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh!, in the USA, then Ross is the way to go.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a Paph. delenatii. It has beautiful flowers and beautiful leaves and doesn't need alkaline medium like some other paphs. I also like Paph. Deperle and Paph. Gina Short.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome tdepat! You've been getting some good recommendations!


Ghosthunt64 said:


> What about Paphiopedilum purpuratum?


I'm not sure about this one, has anyone else had trouble with purpuratum? I will admit that the barbata section is not my favorite, they either grow well for me & bloom or they croak! There seems to be no in between.
There are plenty of hybrids using these small compact species but some of the plants don't remain compact depending on what they were crossed with. Some of my favorite are the helenae crosses but if crossed with a complex & that particular plant takes after the complex parent the plant will be larger than if it were taking after the helenae parent.


----------

